# ex pat weekly paper



## RachelH (Jul 14, 2008)

hi, just wondering if there is an expat weekly paper out there, providing housing local news and jobs, or where u can advertise...


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

The cyprus mail is good for all that Some of it is on line.


----------



## RachelH (Jul 14, 2008)

many thanks yummymummy150...im on to it now...


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Guess what i am flying out in morning so i can buy a copy in Paphos lol
Tricia


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

*rach* said:


> hi, just wondering if there is an expat weekly paper out there, providing housing local news and jobs, or where u can advertise...


The UK Expats club in Larnaca has its own magazine for members. I think it comes out mothly.


----------

